# introducing myself, day 21



## LBM (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

Today is my day 21, I started sniffing this morning and am looking to connect with other women & partners that are in the same situation.

This is our first IVF attempt, and we are doing it through the Oxford Fertility Unit.

I've been with my partner for over 15 years, but we started trying to have a baby 2years ago.  At 7months they started tests to find out why we hadn't been successful.  They identified a low sperm count in my partner.  We had to wait until Dec. '09 for the rules to change and me to be within the right age range for a free cycle.  At my first scan they found a polyp so I had to have an operation in February to remove it.  now we are finally starting!

LBM


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends LBM 

I will leave you some useful links below hun. Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi LBM and welcome!
It's a great feeling isn't it, to finally get started after 2 years of no results?  I remember feeling nervous but really excited and relieved to be taking charge of the situation.  If you join Spring Chicks in the 'Cycle Buddy' section for April/May you will find lots of other lovely ladies in the same situation as you.  I find my cycle buddies to be a fantastic support.  
Best of luck xxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi LBM - I'm a Spring Chick, lots of support on that cycle buddies board - lots of lovely people. I start DR hopefully on Monday.
Good luck with yours and hopefully see you over on that board soon 
Scaruh xx


----------



## LBM (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you all.  I've started posting at the Spring Chicks.  Thanks, LBM.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi LBM!

Just wanted to welcome you to Fertility Friends!  

You must be all excited to start your sniffing today!   I'm at the OFU too and waiting for my consent appointment which is on Tuesday!  So hopefully will be joining you soon!    Can I be nosey? How long did you have to wait from your consent appointment?  I will be CD21 on the day of my appointment. I'll be having a dummy ET and scan on that day but obviously i'm being an eager beaver and want to start ASAP!!  Do you think it will be on next cycle? Sorry for bombarding you with question when you've probably got hundreds yourself!      If you need anything chick, give me a shout!!  

Hugs  

Bunny xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya! There's also a chatter thread for the OFU ladies here, (gone a little quiet of late but trying to get it going again, why not post and get to know the others?)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116354.0


----------



## LBM (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

Bunny - no worry on the question.  They found a polyp when I had my consent consultation and so I had to wait for an operation to have that removed (turned out they couldn't find it and must have broken off on its own).  I then went in for another scan and all was good.  My cycle started when I got my next period so no time was wasted after that.  If there are no problems at your consent consultation, than, based on my experience, you'll be ready to go!

LBM


----------

